# Windows 7 - Cannot duplicate the monitor to my Samsung LCD



## Alexx (Nov 21, 2013)

Hello, everyone!
I'm trying to duplicate a monitor to my Samsung LCD but Windows *7* says that it's *unable to save the changes* each time I click APPLY after selecting DUPLICATE screens option. WIN+P also doesn't work - I can only see what's going on either on my pc monitor (in Projector Only mode) or TV (in Computer Only Mode).

Both TV and monitor are using 1920x1200 resolution and they are connected via HDMI 1.4, Graphic Card is MSI Radeon 6950.

Any suggestions would be highly appreciated.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 21, 2013)

Sorry for asking, but look in "Device Manager" and under "Monitors" is the Samsung LCD screen under there? if not or if it is look to see if it got a Yellow triangle, bcs if it does that means the driver ain't working that Windows got if it even got one.

U can look on Windows Update to see if there is a driver for the screen or else visit Samsung's page i guess they got a driver.

and the last thing fill out System Specs: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/account/specs

it will help out as well, for us to see what parts u got.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 21, 2013)

Got the same issue, i never got around to it maybe making sure you deleted all AMD display drivers and software..  It used to work before i use the newer drivers some time ago.

Will it extend as mine will not even do that ?.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 21, 2013)

have you already got TWO(2) monitors running, and jus taren't able to mirror? or is there NO recognition @ all for the samsung? If So, Maybe make sure your on DUAL Display out? I'm unsure what the capabilities are with High definition multimedia interface.Spec's would help.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 21, 2013)

might be related to your monitor connections, actually.

i've read stuff along the lines of single and dual link DVI, and i know 1920x1200 toes that line - try setting them to a lower resolution (1080p?) and seeing if it works.

test that dual monitor/eyefinity works as well to rule that out.


----------



## Alexx (Nov 21, 2013)

I've posted my *specs*, if that can help.


puma99dk| said:


> Sorry for asking, but look in "Device Manager" and under "Monitors" is the Samsung LCD screen under there? if not or if it is look to see if it got a Yellow triangle, bcs if it does that means the driver ain't working that Windows got if it even got one.


My device manager shows two *GENERIC PnP Monitors*, no exclamation marks though. When I go to the Printers and Others Devices (not the Device Manager), I see that it recognizes my PC monitor but my TV still appears as *GENERIC PnP Monitor.*



jboydgolfer said:


> have you already got TWO(2) monitors running, and jus taren't able to mirror? or is there NO recognition @ all for the samsung? If So, Maybe make sure your on DUAL Display out? I'm unsure what the capabilities are with High definition multimedia interface.Spec's would help.


No, there's 1 regular PC monitor and I'm trying to mirror (duplicate) the image to the Samsung LCD (40" inch tv, basically) . Windows does recognize my tv as "samsung" (in display properties)

The thing is that It actually used to work fine around half a year ago( in duplicate mode), then I made some re-arrangements in the apartment and my HDMI cable just wasn't long enough to reach the tv. Now I bought a longer cable but I just can't remember what settings I've used to make the things work.



Mussels said:


> might be related to your monitor connections, actually.
> 
> i've read stuff along the lines of single and dual link DVI, and i know 1920x1200 toes that line - try setting them to a lower resolution (1080p?) and seeing if it works.
> 
> test that dual monitor/eyefinity works as well to rule that out.


I'm using HDMI so the DVI problems can't occur here, but I tried setting my tv aspect ratio to 16:9 and changing my monitor resolution from 1920x1200 to 1920x1080 and still no luck there. I'm sure that I didn't use *Catalyst* software to make both of the screens display the same image at the same time.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 22, 2013)

Alexx said:


> I'm using HDMI so the DVI problems can't occur here, but I tried setting my tv aspect ratio to 16:9 and changing my monitor resolution from 1920x1200 to 1920x1080 and still no luck there. I'm sure that I didn't use *Catalyst* software to make both of the screens display the same image at the same time.



HDMI has the same limitations as single link DVI. so yes, it can have the same problems.

why didnt you use catalyst? that comment seems vague and may be related to your problems.


----------



## Alexx (Nov 22, 2013)

Mussels said:


> HDMI has the same limitations as single link DVI. so yes, it can have the same problems.
> 
> why didnt you use catalyst? that comment seems vague and may be related to your problems.


I meant that I wasn't using Catalyst some time ago, when I used different cable, different version of Windows and my screens were duplicated. Right now Catalyst identifies my Samsung LCD as disabled and when I'm clicking on it's icon and then selecting "EXTEND" this message pops out. I've just ran out of ideas what can cause this sort of things.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 22, 2013)

have you tried with the HDMI cable only, and not have the screen using DVI connected at all to see if that can wake the Samsung LCD up?

and do u have a spare HDMI cable around to see if it works with that?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 22, 2013)

maybe your video card doesnt support dual HDMI for some reason, are you using a passive displayport to HDMI adaptor?


----------



## AsRock (Nov 25, 2013)

Any chance of a link to your card ?...  I just found out what my issue was and it was as simple as plugging the display in the right port.

My card has 1 HDMI and 2 DVI  and i had to use the DVI connector below the HDMI connector ( both closest to the PCB ).  Maybe the same rule applys to you ?.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 25, 2013)

AsRock said:


> Any chance of a link to your card ?...  I just found out what my issue was and it was as simple as plugging the display in the right port.
> 
> My card has 1 HDMI and 2 DVI  and i had to use the DVI connector below the HDMI connector ( both closest to the PCB ).  Maybe the same rule applys to you ?.


thats what i was getting to as well, but havent heard back yet.


----------



## Alexx (Nov 27, 2013)

THANK YOU, GUYS! Just plugged in my cable into different HDMI port on the graphic card and that's it - problem solved! It was so obvious that I hadn't even thought about it.
*
BTW*, anyone knows if it's possible to make the active audio channel change automatically to *AMD HDMI Output *(TV speakers) when I duplicate screen? Or I need to do it manually all of the time?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 27, 2013)

Alexx said:


> THANK YOU, GUYS! Just plugged in my cable into different HDMI port on the graphic card and that's it - problem solved! It was so obvious that I hadn't even thought about it.
> *BTW*, anyone knows if it's possible to make the active audio channel change automatically to *AMD HDMI Output *(TV speakers) when I duplicate screen? Or I need to do it manually all of the time?



if you set it as default it will change to that when its plugged in, and go back to the previous default when its disconnected - but that only works when the cable is added or removed.


----------

